# Speak up already!!!



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Man o man,

Let's get some dialog going guys! What a great thing we have here, and I know a bunch of people utilize it. I love to hear weekend excursions and whats biting or not. Chime in my brothers from another mother...let's hear the catches and from where.

I personally didn't make it down this weekend, the wife had me doing house stuff...but I did get a chance to escape for a couple of hours and catch some trout...but nothing like the fight of a striper!


----------

